# Bow For Teen



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how much are you wanting to spend? there is anything from the rampage XT for 600.. my friend bowhunter11 is has a very good bow for a teen at a very very good price right now..


----------



## stevensm (Apr 7, 2009)

im looking at spending 500-600


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Like outdoorsman said, it depends on what your price point is, as well as what you are going to do with it. I wouldn't recommend the same bow for target shooting as I would for hunting or for 3d. What are you looking to do with it?


----------



## stevensm (Apr 7, 2009)

I plan on using it to hunt whitetails, turkey, hog, etc.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a mission venture can not beat it!!!

85 yards pie plate groups baby!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

stevensm said:


> im looking at spending 500-600


the rampage series is good.. and like I said, bowhunter11 has a hoyt powerhawk for around 300 bucks.. brand spankin' new


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Look for a used top of the line bow. A monster 6 or an am32/maxxis 31 would be killer


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a 2011 elite pulse bow 40-50 bow. fast and awesome shooting bow! black and snow camo. the only down fall I maybe could see is maybe the brace height. but it shoots like a 7inch brace height to me. 
They have a awesome warranty transferrable and great customer servie!

The bowtech assasin is a great bow for the price.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

in my opinion you cannot beat the bowtech assassin in that price range. Thats why I bought one.


----------



## stevensm (Apr 7, 2009)

What poundage can you get on the venture?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

stevensm said:


> What poundage can you get on the venture?


All of the bows that are listed except the venture would make an excellent bow IMO. Just don't really like any of the mission bows at all but thats just me.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

what ever!!!!!!!!!! ive owned two of them and i loved them both! and whats cool about this bow its not a 10 # draw limit its 20 so if your shooting 50 you could be shooting 70 in a couple years on the the same bow!

i was just shooting yesterday at 80 yard and out six arrow five of the flectings were touching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the only con is that its a tad heavy but if you dont have a heavy stabilizer on it youll be perfectly fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$500-450 depending on the dealer


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

To me the mission bows have lots of vibration and they're loud and there a little slower than most bow. I like a bow thats quiet and shock free so the mission bows wouldn't fit me to well and thats why I don't like them.


not trying to affend any mission bow shooters here. I just don't like them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> To me the mission bows have lots of vibration and they're loud and there a little slower than most bow. I like a bow thats quiet and shock free so the mission bows wouldn't fit me to well and thats why I don't like them.
> 
> 
> not trying to affend any mission bow shooters here. I just don't like them.


I would agree.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd look for a used bow here on Archery talk in the classified ads, I got a Monster in great condition for $500 and it's smoking fast. at my specs I'm shooting a 420 grain arrow flat out to 30 yards and at 60# I was shooting a 350 grain arrow easy out to 30 yards and it shot about 4" low at 40 yards and I shoot it better than my Z7. I shot at 90 yards just for fun the other day with only a 70 yard pin and just aiming over the target and had 2 arrow 4" apart from each other.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, the classifieds is a great place to get a good deal. Buying off the internet is not for everyone though...you have to now what to look for and make sure you're actually getting a good deal. If you're worried about not having a warranty from buying a used bow, I'd check out Elite just for the fact that they make awesome bows and they have a transferable life time warranty.

That said, if you're still starting out in archery, spending a little more money for a new bow from your local proshop will be a better deal. They'll usually make small adjustments and help you out with problems for little to no cost IF you buy from them. Take for example, my first bow a bought at my local proshop and he hardly ever charged me for any adjustment. A couple years later I started buying bows online and now he charges me for literally everything.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

a pse bowmadness xs or a pse vendetta xs would be good very adjustable. mission bows are a good bow extremly adjustable and fast. the hoyts listed on here would be ok for your specs as well


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

At that price range, you can't beat the bowtech assassin. 7 inch brace height, so it's super smooth, but its also fast- 333fps. It weighs in at under 4 pounds, and would be a great bow for you. Another bow you might want to look at is the hoyt turbohawk. I have one now, and i love it. 70#, 28" draw, 419 grain arrow-285 fps. This bow is also really smooth. The turbohawk at 70#'s feels the same as the bowtech 82nd airborne at 60#. The only problem is that they aren't going to make a 2011 model of the turbohawk because many hunters saw that the only difference between the turbohawk and alphamax or the maxxis 31 was the price tag. You could get the turbowhawk for about 425 new, and the assassin for 520 lightly used or 599 new fully set up. You can't go wrong with either bow, but like I said, in that price range, it will be very hard to beat the assassin.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoyt alphamax series is a speed demon.:wink:


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Since you're a teen, i assume you don't have alot of funds. If that's true, I'd buy an elite because of the warranty.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd look for a used bow here on Archery talk in the classified ads, I got a Monster in great condition for $500 and it's smoking fast. at my specs I'm shooting a 420 grain arrow flat out to 30 yards and at 60# I was shooting a 350 grain arrow easy out to 30 yards and it shot about 4" low at 40 yards and I shoot it better than my Z7. I shot at 90 yards just for fun the other day with only a 70 yard pin and just aiming over the target and had 2 arrow 4" apart from each other.


But kids arent allowed to be on the classifieds. So maybe have your dad or something make an account and just go on that and look for somthing that you want lol.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

look into the bowtech heartbreaker, 599.00 . very fast and accurate. just see my sig, shoot one and you will be satisfied


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yep, the classifieds is a great place to get a good deal. Buying off the internet is not for everyone though...you have to now what to look for and make sure you're actually getting a good deal. If you're worried about not having a warranty from buying a used bow, I'd check out Elite just for the fact that they make awesome bows and they have a transferable life time warranty.
> 
> That said, if you're still starting out in archery, spending a little more money for a new bow from your local proshop will be a better deal. They'll usually make small adjustments and help you out with problems for little to no cost IF you buy from them. Take for example, my first bow a bought at my local proshop and he hardly ever charged me for any adjustment. A couple years later I started buying bows online and now he charges me for literally everything.


how do you get onto the classifieds?


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would buy a nice bow from the AT classifieds if I was you. You can get some good deals on some top of the line bows there.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Dredster747 said:


> how do you get onto the classifieds?


Go to the main page of the forums and scroll down and somewhere's you'll find a link to the classifieds. Click on all the subforums that fit what you're looking for and there ya go. Just make sure you have an adult do all your buying and selling for you on a separate account made by that person. A lot of us have been getting in trouble for using the classifieds as of lately (you have to be at least 18 years old to use the classifieds).

Once you get around all that, there's a lot of good deals out there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> But kids arent allowed to be on the classifieds. So maybe have your dad or something make an account and just go on that and look for somthing that you want lol.


ya I forgot to say that since that's how I do that kind of stuff.


----------



## captain swag (Mar 29, 2011)

Get the Zs its a winner.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Your in Texas close to Santa Fe.
Give them a shout at 409.927.4646.
Santa Fe Archery
They will help ya get a bow!


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mathews DXT makes a great Teen Bow, there are several here on AT for sale, may have to change the cam to your draw length. check this out .....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1542302&highlight=dxt


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are to young to be on the classifieds and your Dad has an account he will have to shop for you. Follow the Rules.


----------

